# I'm officially single!



## amy.b (Jun 15, 2016)

*N/A*

N/A


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Just give it time. It can take quite a while to be completely adjusted. The emotions from the split are still there, just your immediate focus is changing. What I did after my divorce was worked out a lot and got more involved with friends, hobbies, etc. so I didn't feel bored or alone. I also cleaned/reorganized my house and made it my own, which was quite therapeutic.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 25, 2016)

It's rather anticlimatic. If it's been a long ride by the time you get the paperwork it doesn't really change anything, you've already moved on.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I was dating 3 weeks after separation and in a serious relationship by the time the court granted my divorce 6 months later. I already wasted 8 years of my prime with a b*tch, so I wasn't going to waste another day! I'm still in the same relationship, been awesome. Taking it slow but I'm very excited about the future.

Go have fun!!


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

amy.b said:


> The final paperwork came through and I am now divorced. But am I crazy but it feels weird. I just feel like saying "so what now"? It is such a process and takes so long with so much drama and pain and anger and then all of a sudden it just stops. We still must discuss the kids but the feeling is very strange. Life just goes on. I don't know if I want to sit an breathe or want to go an enjoy myself since I haven't been happy for so long.
> I don't want to dwell on it too long it has taken up so much of my life and happiness already! How did you get through it?


 Congratulations!! 

Forget the pain. Time to live on. Make the next pick a better one and now as you are a bit older, no need to marry again. 

Best tips: Start to seriously work out. Newly divorced guys that reach fitness have more fun  I use to say that my life really started for full after my divorce. 

Finally, don't let your ex use the kids to destroy your life. A friend of mine is stuck in such a marriage and I am not sure if he could get it up even if Dani Mathers walked by, LOL. He is still in his good 30's,but a decaying man. His wife is another no-BJ; no-sex; to-Hell-With-all -Your-Friends kind of witch.

All the best and stay strong!


----------



## DrSher (Jul 17, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> I was dating 3 weeks after separation and in a serious relationship by the time the court granted my divorce 6 months later. I already wasted 8 years of my prime with a b*tch, so I wasn't going to waste another day! I'm still in the same relationship, been awesome. Taking it slow but I'm very excited about the future.
> 
> Go have fun!!


 I spent about a year raising my count, before I just HAD TO get this girl. I saw her as marriage material from day one, chase her a couple of months without even looking at other women then. 

It has been great. Now and then, I need to remind my wife who I am, but then I can get whatever I want and whenever. 

I have a TRUE feminine beta-wife that loves her alpha tiger to throw her around and eat her up


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

While jumping right in may work for some people, I am going to offer a different perspective. Embrace your pain and use it to grow. The things you are feeling, you are supposed to feel. Yes, life is short, which is exactrly why you should learn from your experience, otherwise you will wind up in the same place sometime in the future. That is why it is important to figure out who you are, what you want, what you need and where you want to go and with whom or by yourself. In the meantime, be gentle with yourself, go out experience, explore see, do and discover. If you do something you don't like or makes you feel bad? Chalk it up to experience and keep on trying.


----------

